# Comment vider le cache du navigateur Opera pour Ipad



## jaco67 (27 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,
Tout est dans le titre. J'adore ce navigateur sur Ipad, mais voudrait pouvoir vider son cache et je ne trouve pas cette fonction.
Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Vallle (29 Mai 2011)

Euh et bien il faut que tu tape sur le O tout en haut a gauche, puis tu vas dans historique, puis supprimer tout .. Je crois que sa devrai suffire ..


----------



## jaco67 (31 Mai 2011)

Merci du tuyau, mais l'historique n'est pas le cache des pages web consultéées.
J'avais trouvé cela, mais peut-etre que pour Opéra ils font l'amalgame!


----------

